# Are Any Members Living In An Assisted Living Enviornment or Facility?



## Lon (Oct 23, 2016)

If you are. Would you mind sharing your story because many of us on this forum might be there someday.


----------



## Steve LS (Feb 10, 2017)

I noticed a lot of views and no posts on your thread.
I'm 70 and still very independent.
 In late  2005 I put my mom and dad in an assisted living facility.

They should have gone into assisted living in 2002 but they fought it and hated the concept.
By 2002 they were well into their 80's and not capable of taking care of themselves.
We compensated by hiring live in 24/7 help as well as me doing the shopping and taking care of the house and bills.

By then I got phone calls day and night that demanded my attention, while I was at work, or in the middle of the night.
The 24/7 help couldn't deal with all the problems.

When they finally went into assisted living my mom already had her 2nd stroke and didn't last very long.
Dad on the other hand was doing well and thrived in the environment.

He eventually passed away there but he thoroughly enjoyed the facility.

My point in this post is this.
I would hope when I know that I can't get by on my own, that I would look for a place that can meet my current and future needs rather than insist on remaining in my home like my parents did.

Assisted living was a foreign concept to them, but not to me.
I hope when I get to the point that I can't function on my own that I understand that finding a place that offers independent / assisted / and nursing care seems like a good idea, because IMHO it is.

I hope this helps.
Steve


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 10, 2017)

My parents (both in their 90s) moved into a church based senior citizen complex about 4 years ago.  They are still in the "independent living" section, but will segue into assisted living when necessary.  Although my mother in particular resisted giving up her own home, she realized they needed to make the move.  They speak very highly of it.


----------

